# aristo reversing unit Art-31090-02



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums...0_7227.jpg


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

ok my pic wont come up. Can someone fill me in on this reversing unit. Does it work without anything else needed?. Saw a item on E-bay it comes with two rerailers and bumpers.. 
Thanks for the help .....Travis


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's been discontinued by Aristo-Craft. When I was doing my research for my automation series in Garden Railways, Aristo told me they're working on revising it, but gave no timeline for its re-introduction. If you're looking for reversing circuits, check out part 1 of my series in the June '12 GR. 

Later, 

K


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

ok thanks! EBT.....


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Travis

I know this manual is not for the model of Reversing Unit Controller ART-31090 that you pictured, but maybe the information for this model ART-11090 will let you get the one you have operating.

Aristo Craft - Reversing Unit ART-11090 - User Manual[/b]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you use a soldering iron? This is the same thing. Trains will operate down to about 7 volts.



And you need the diodes at the track.



If you want then to run slower, you can use your aux a/c tap to power the electronics.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer the original question of what is needed for an Aristocraft reversing unit, the reversing unit needs a variable DC power supply for input to control the speed of the train. 
I have the newer version and my unit has pulsed output and limited to 2 amps out.


----------

